# Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht



## Astarod (29. September 2010)

Moin ich habe mir ein kleines Boot gekauft und habe nur Binnen Erfahrungen!
Es ist 4,30*1,90 mit Halbkajüte und 6 ps Aussenborder.
Meint Ihr ich kann bei Windstärke 3-4 angeln in der Lübecker Bucht?
Ich wollte Freitag in Travemünde zu Wasser und es versuchen,3-4 sind bis jetzt angesagt!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Klaus S. (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Kommt auch auf die Windrichtung drauf an.
Mit 6 PS kann man nicht mal schnell zurück in den sicheren Hafen wenn der Wind drehen sollte. Mit wieviel Leuten wolltet ihr denn raus? 

Hab mal geguckt... bei Windfinder ist ne 3 aus Südost angesagt.
Keine Ahnung wie hoch die Wellen sich dann in Travemüde aufbauen. Da gibts bestimmt noch einige die es besser wissen. 
Bei östlichen Winden um die 3-4 fahre ich nicht mehr raus da die Wellen sich schon ganz schön aufbauen in der Kieler Ecke. Mein Boot ist etwas größer als deins und ich habe 50 PS hinten dran. Trotdem würde ich freiwillig bei ner 4 aus Ost nicht gerne aufn Wasser sein. Aus Süd-West wäre es mir Schnuppe :m


----------



## Astarod (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin 
Mein Freund und ich wollten raus,hat noch jemand erfahrungen?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin Moin ,
SO 3-4 in Travemünde da haste den Wind auf dem Rückweg voll drauf sprich Welle . Mit einem Kleinboot bin zwar noch nicht aus Travemünde draußen gewesen weil es sich nicht lohnt für mich . Du mußt recht weit raus bzw Strecke machen um angeln zu können ( Küste S-H ) . Brodener Ufer ist für See Extra Schein erforderlich und das Gebiet erstreckt sich in Richtung See ein wenig . Die einzigste Möglichkeit die Du hättest wäre die Küste vom M-V aber da kenne ich mich 0 aus . Bei dem Wind der angesagt ist würde ich es mir aber überlegen ob ich rausfahre denn Spaß macht es nicht wirklich .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Hallo,

vor Hiddensee WÄRE die Antwort bei Südost.
Aber 17 Knoten Wind, 4 und etwas Meter Bootslänge und 6PS:
Rate ich klar ab!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Astarod (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ich hätte noch die Möglichkeit nach Rerik oder Kühlungsborn zu fahren!
Dort ist 11 kmh,in Bö.22 angesagt laut wetter de
aber ich weiß nicht genau wo ich dort zu Wasser kann.

Hat einer dort Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Asta


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

3-4 ist bestimmt die Schmerzgrenze für dein Boot ...
das wichtigste daran ist nicht nur die Windstärke, sondern vor akllem die Windrichtung.
3-4 aus westlicher Richtung wird sicherlich von Grömitz,Dahme und Großenbrode aus gehen weil du da dann in Landnähe den Schutz der Küste hast - zumindest wenn du nicht weit raus fährst |rolleyes
wenn du dagegen von Travemünde raus fährt kann es sein das da dann schon richtig fette Wellen sind die sich in der Lübecker Bucht aufbauen.


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> Hat einer dort Erfahrungen?




*Hier* sollte doch was zu finden sein dazu .... #h


----------



## hockl (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

...mit nur 6 PS an so nem Boot, würde ich selbst bei Windstille, nicht mal auf`m Rhein fahren wollen....


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

ach was .... das geht alles .... bin auch lange Zeit mit nem Terhi Micro fun ( 3,2m ) mit 6 PS auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen ... wenn man den gesunden Menschenverstand nicht außer acht läßt und sich im Küstenbereich aufhält kann man auch mit kleinen Booten auf der Ostsee durchaus Spaß und Erfolg haben.
Immerhin gibt es da nicht so eine Strömung wie auf dem Rhein |rolleyes


zeig doch mal Bilder von deinem Boot ....


----------



## Astarod (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Es ist 4,30*180,es ist relativ leicht also hinten kann ich es anheben!


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

schönes Küstenangelboot !!! 
ähnlich wie meine Orkney440 die ich mit 8PS gefahren bin.
sonst wie gesagt - gucke woher der Wind kommt und suche dir dann danach dein Zielgebiet aus ... 
wenn ich für Fr gucke ist eine 3 aus SO angesagt ( windfinder )
dann wäre Travemünde doch ne gute Wahl ! 
sonst ggf noch Boltenhagen oder Rerik .... 
viel Spaß mit deinem Boot ! 



hoffe du machst dann nochmal den SBF und gönnst dem Boot 15-20 PS - würde sicher etwas mehr Spaß machen ...


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ist das so ein dory- type aus Angelland Engelland?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Astarod (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

ja ich Esel hab damals nur Binnen gemacht,deshalb jetzt nur 6 Ps,ich habe Rerik auch im Auge gehabt,aber es gibt dort laut Bilder eine lange Landzunge die mit 6 Ps ewig dauern.

Also meinst wenn der Wind SO ablandig bleibt, ist Travemünde doch gut?
Es ist für mich dichter als zb Kühlungsborn,aber wie gesagt Travemünde ist laut Wetter de windiger.|kopfkrat

Ne ein Jofa Winth aus ich glaube Norwegen.


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

wenn ihr zu zweit los wollt, wirst du mit dem 6 PSer sicher nur Verdrängerfahrt mit max 7-8 Kn hin bekommen ... |bigeyes
macht dann schon Sinn was zu suchen wo du nicht eine lange Anfahrt hast.
war letztens mal in Rerik - da kannst du nur im Salzhaff slippen und müßtest einmal rum um in die Ostsee zu kommen - kannst du wohl knicken mit dem Gespann ... 
also Travemünde oder Boltenhagen evtl. 
Boltenhagen ist aber windanfälliger bei SO weil die Wellen sich dann aus der Wismarer Bucht aufbauen
Kühlungsborn geht bestimmt auch ...


----------



## Astarod (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

ok danke dir
 wir werden morgen früh noch mal aufs wetter gucken und dann mal kühlungsborn versuchen.
laut der marina ist das wasser heute ruhig(hab angerufen).
Ich poste morgen dann den Ritt und den Fang|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Viel Glück,

und berichte!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (30. September 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen ! #h


----------



## TittanW (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Hi zusammen!
Ich habe ein Terhi 4110 heute gesehen mit 6 PS Motor. Da ich schon lane ein Angelboot für die Neustädter Bucht suche, ist jetzt meine Frage, ob man mit diesem Boot mit gutem Gewissen bei entsprechendem Wind auf die Ostsse fahren kann. Terhi ist doch von der Bootsqualität gut.
Boot hat aber auch nur eine Länge von 4,10 m!
Würde mich über Eure Kommentare freuen!
Gruß Chris


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

finde das macht nen guten Eindruck als Küstenangelboot ...
hat zumindest anscheinend nen schön hohen Freibord !
ich war damals mit nem Terhi Micro fun unterwegs - das war nur 3,15m
besser ist es schon wenn die etwas länger sind - aber es geht auf jeden Fall bei der richtigen Wetterlage


@ Astarod - wie war euer trip ???


----------



## Astarod (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin Jungs
Wir sind gut durchgeschüttelt worden,aber es ging durchaus mit dem 6er dadurch das das Boot vorne und an der Seite zu ist hatten wir 0 Wasser im Boot trotz der Wellen!
Wir sind für 7,50 Euro in Kühlungsborn zu Wasser und haben das Auto direkt hinter der Marina für 4 Euro mit Trailer parken können!
Erst waren wir auf 20 Meter tiefe wo das Echo wenig anzeigte,in Etwa12 bis 15 Meter haben wir dann doch noch 6 gute Dorsche und 13 Heringe verhaften können!
Wir hatten Mittags Wind um die 4,aber das ist echt schon Schmerzgrenze!

Gruß Asta


----------



## HD4ever (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

ja sone Scheibe o.ä. ist schon was geniales bei Wellen ! 
nochmal nen tip - schmeiß dir nen ausreichend großen Driftsack mit ins Boot - der hält den Bug in den Wind.
1. schaukelt das Boot dann sehr viel weniger
2. kann man dann ganz entspannt im Windschatten der Kajüte sitzen ...

btw ... schönes Boot um das mit Downrigger und etwas weiterem Zubehör zu nem schönen Küstentroller einzusetzen ;-)


----------



## Astarod (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

jip nach und nach mach ich mir das schön fertig,danke für den tip hab schon mal bei ebay geschaut nach einem driftsack.
vieleicht gehts am WE wieder raus


----------



## gluefix (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin, also ich war am Donnerstag von Travemünde aus draußen. Ich fand es  trotz meines fast 6m Bootes + 75 Ps recht kappelig in der Bucht. Mein  Ziel ist eigentlich zu 99 % die Steilküste MV und ich konnte sie mit  max. 1/3 Gas anfahren. Der Süd-Ost Wind hat doch recht beachtliche  Wellen erzeugt. Ich denke die Windstärke 3-4 ist an sich unproblematisch  wenn man nicht gerade das erste Mal raus fährt , die Böen jedoch sind  vereinzelt unangenehm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Also mit einem kleineren Boot und 6 Ps würde ich es nicht wagen. Wobei  weniger die 6 Ps dafür ausschlaggebend sind, als viel mehr die  Bootslänge. Ich selber fahre zusätzlich einen 6er Mercury als Notmotor  und der schiebt mich  auch gegen Wind mit max. 5 Knoten kontinuierlich  voran. Auf die Dauer ist das aber eher was für den Notfall oder  schleppen, gerade bei Wetter. Am Freitag habe ich dann die Aussfahrt  lieber gestrichen da der Wind zu nahm. Mal schauen wie es morgen wird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich dein Boot echt toll, vorallem mit der  Vorkajüte, die wird dir einiges an Wellenschlag abhalten und es ist ein  zu 100 % bequemeres Fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Vielleicht magst du mal posten wie schwer das Boot ist und was dein 6  Ps daran leistet. Deine Rumpfgeschwindigkeit dürfte aufgrund der  Bootslänge bei ca. 4 Knoten liegen. Aber 8 schaffste doch bestimmt.  Bei einem Gleiter ist die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit leicht übertroffen, dass  sollte mit 6 Ps bei dem leichten Boot drin sein. Ich denke mal dein Boot wird in einem  Zwischenstadium hängen bleiben, zwischen verdrängen und gleiten. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Astarod (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin ich schätze das es so mit Motor 250-300 Kg wiegt,ich bin aus der Mole raus und bei 20 Minuten fahrt waren wir bei 20 Meter Tiefe angelangt,selbst als wir um die 2 km abgedriftet waren,ging es recht zügig wieder gegen den Wind!
In dem Boot selber ist nur der Steuerstand und sonst nix,der Rumpf ist ausgeschäumt!
An dem Tag waren noch andere Angler genau so weit draußen wo ich mir auch nicht sicher war ob ich mit solchen Nußschalen raus fahren würde,es waren auch höchstens 4 Meter Boote ohne Aufbauten.
Die Boote hatten keine hohe Reeling und trotzdem konnten sie teilweise mit 3 Mann angeln.
Meins ist noch recht hoch und hätte ich einen Driftsack mit gehabt wäre es bestimmt noch besser gewesen,aber das nächste mal kommt bestimmt


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> nochmal nen tip - schmeiß dir nen ausreichend großen Driftsack mit ins Boot - der hält den Bug in den Wind.
> 1. schaukelt das Boot dann sehr viel weniger
> 2. kann man dann ganz entspannt im Windschatten der Kajüte sitzen ...



Kannst du mal näher erklären wie das Teil montiert wird?
Hole mir dann auch endlich einen :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin Moin ,


Klaus S. schrieb:


> Kannst du mal näher erklären wie das Teil montiert wird?
> Hole mir dann auch endlich einen :q



den wirfste einfach ins Wasser am Seil . Der Trichter wirkt dann wie eine leicht angezogenen Bremse durch den erhöhten Widerstand

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Wo werfe ich ihn rein?? Bug oder Heck?
Will den Bug in den Wind haben damit ich es schön gemütlich habe |supergri 
Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder leicht raus wenn es bis obenhin mit Wasser gefüllt ist wiegt es ja schon einiges an Kilos. Oder gibts da noch ein extra Tampen an der Spitze so das man es mit der Spitze zuerst aus den Wasser zieht?


----------



## gluefix (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin moin,
freut mich das alles glatt lief. Dein Boot wiegt wirklich wenig und das sollte sich doch positv auf die Geschwindigkeit  auswirken. Vorallem deine Kajüte gefällt mir im Zusammenhang mit dem leichten Boot. Dein Spritverbrauch dürfte wirklich sehr sehr gering sein #6. Manchmal denke ich ich habe ein Loch im Tank bei meinem 75er und 1 t Boot (beladen+ Passagiere). Das mit den Anglern in Nussschalen kenn ich auch, z.B. 3 Angler im max. 4 m Schlauchboot + 5 Ps mitten in der Lübecker Bucht. Ich dache ich seh nicht richtig |bigeyes...das würde ich mich nicht trauen, auch wenn es ein Schlauchboot ist. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## HD4ever (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wo werfe ich ihn rein?? Bug oder Heck?
> Will den Bug in den Wind haben damit ich es schön gemütlich habe |supergri
> Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder leicht raus wenn es bis obenhin mit Wasser gefüllt ist wiegt es ja schon einiges an Kilos. Oder gibts da noch ein extra Tampen an der Spitze so das man es mit der Spitze zuerst aus den Wasser zieht?




der kommt natürlich vorn an den Bug.
somit wird dann der Bug in die Wellen gehalten und man "reitet" beim driften dann die Wellen ab ... ist doch so einiges besser als beim Driften die wellen immer von querab zu haben :q

das Boot ist durchaus brauchbar ...
ich bin lange ne Orkney 440 mit 8 PS gefahren - war auch kein Renner, aber irgendwie war ich mit dem leichten Boot am meisten los und bisher auch irgendwie noch die schönsten Fänge mit gehabt (s.Galerie) 

wollte iegndlich auch am Sonntag von Travemünde aus los, hab dann aber doch drauf verichtet bei der angesagten 5 :c


----------



## gluefix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wollte iegndlich auch am Sonntag von Travemünde aus los, hab dann aber doch drauf verichtet bei der angesagten 5 :c




Ich auch #d..war mir zu stürmisch. Jetzt hock ich hier 2 Monate in Bayern auf Lehrgang :v.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin Männers,
nu lasst mal den Thread hier nicht untergehen. Wäre doch schön wenn man unter diesem Titel auch andere Sachen um die Lübecker Bucht posten kann|kopfkrat (z.B. Tipps, Tricks, Events, Fänge, Verabredungen usw.). Das alles natürlich nur wenn der Tread-Steller keine weiteren Fragen mehr hat und damit einverstanden ist.
Gruß Benni


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub - da werd ich dann sicher mal mitn Boot los |bla: :m
mal sehen obs dann was zu posten gibt |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

war nicht viel los beim Schleppen ... hat aber Spaß gemacht beim Ententeich-Trolling 
mit Pilkern dann auch 7 schöne Küchendorsche ergattert


----------



## Edlinger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Es lebe die Doppelmoral.

Erst an dieser Stelle
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3098805&postcount=6
einen auf Dicke Hose machen und von geeigneten Rettungsmitteln philsophieren
und nun hier einen kleinen Jungen ablichten ohne Rettungsweste um die Schultern.
Wahrscheinlich wirst du gleich erzählen das, das Bild ja im Juli und am Strand gemacht wurde.......

Ich halte soetwas für unverantwortlich!


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

|rolleyes ohohoh... man kann sich aber an was "aufziehen"...|rolleyes

Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



macmarco schrieb:


> |rolleyes ohohoh... man kann sich aber an was "aufziehen"...|rolleyes


"Aufziehen" hin oder her, ich finde es auch unverantwortlich! Das ist mir auf dem Bild auch sofort aufgefallen! Davon mal abgesehen, bei aktuell 11° Grad Wassertemperatur hilft eine Rettungsweste auch nicht viel- da benötigst Du schon einen vernünftigen Anzug!


----------



## Edlinger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



macmarco schrieb:


> |rolleyes ohohoh... man kann sich aber an was "aufziehen"...|rolleyes



Merkst du selber - oder?

Genau an der Stelle fängt es an..
Nachher ist das Gejammer und Wehklagen nebst Beleidsbekundungen im Forum riesengroß. 
Die Gefahr einfach  über Bord zu gehen und innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden unterzugehen ist nicht zu unterschätzen. 

So'ne blöde Weste kostet 19,99€ soll es daran scheitern???
http://awn.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=200655


----------



## Rosi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Sacht mal, habt ihr nicht gelesen? Ententeichtrolling. 

Kaum zeigt man mal ein Bild ohne Schwimmweste, schon folgen solche Kommentare.|rolleyes Was habt ihr denn an wenn ihr in einer Großstadt mit den Kindern über eine Kreuzung geht? Warnwesten?


----------



## macmarco (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ich finds auch nen bissl schade, wie Rosi schon schrieb, dass solche Kommentare folgen...

Ich denke, jeder weiß selber, wenn Kinder im Spiel sind, wie weit man gehen kann, zumal man noch sein eigenes Boot hat...

Erfeut euch doch an den Bildern, bevor man gleich alles kritisiert!


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

halt mal den Ball flach !!!
ich fahre schon jahrelang mit diversen Booten auf der Ostsee rum und weiß was ich tue ...
im Gegensatz zu diversen Urlaubsanglern die mit gemieteten Kleinbooten bei Windstärke 5-6 und 4 Mann in nem offenen Boot absaufen ! 
bei mir hat das auch was mit Erfahrung zu tun .... 
will nicht überheblich klingen, aber wenn du dir die Bilder ansiehst, solltest du eigendlich vergleichen können zwischen den Postings mit dem Bootsunglück und diesen Bedingungen.
die verschiedenen Boote und Witterungsbedingungen ist quasi wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
Habe alles auf dem Boot dabei, ich saß den Tag auch mit nem T-Shirt aufm Boot ....
ich setze meinen Jungen garantiert kein unnötiges Risiko aus .
beim Angeln steht er hinten in der Pflicht - seitlich geht im die Bordwand bis zur Schulter und nach hinten raus ca 60cm bis zum Wasser.
Für das Foto sollte er sich mal auf die Sitzbank stellen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder weiß selber, wenn Kinder im Spiel sind...


Genau da liegt das Problem! Keiner weiß welchen Schritt/ Gedanken Kinder als nächstes tun! Ich habe selber 2 Kinder und bin immer wieder überrascht, was in solchen Köpfen vorgeht |supergri! Ein Kind das ohne Rettungsweste über Bord geht, hat fast keine Chance- auch nicht bei Ententeich und schon gar nicht bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen. Kannst als Vater hinterherspringen (was sicherlich ein Reflex ist)- dann ist eh alles zu spät. Und ich möchte hier auch nicht alles zerreden, sondern zur Vorsicht mahnen und zum nachdenken anregen. Im übrigen- bei mir hat jeder und immer eine Weste um. Wer nicht will bleibt halt an Land!


----------



## Edlinger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

@HD4ever,
Wow, du hast ja Erfahrung.....

Wenn du denn wirklich soviel davon hast, solltest du wissen das, dass tragen einer Rettungsweste der beste Schutz vor dem Ertrinken ist.
Aber wahrscheinlich fährst du auch ohne angelegten Sicherheitsgurt Auto.

Sei es drum, ich wünsche deinem "Lütten" und dir weiterhin Mast&Schotbruch.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

jo, hab da zumindest schon nen paar Stunden und Seemeilen in 15 Jahren mit Kleinbooten auf der Ostsee zusammen... 
was hast du denn für welche ??? 
und was fürn Boot ???
mir reicht das nun mit off-topics ...
hab aufm Boot 4 Schwimmwesten rumliegen, die werden auch benutzt, bei den Bedingungen hab ich es nicht so eng gesehen ...


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem! Keiner weiß welchen Schritt/ Gedanken Kinder als nächstes tun! Ich habe selber 2 Kinder und bin immer wieder überrascht, was in solchen Köpfen vorgeht |supergri! Ein Kind das ohne Rettungsweste über Bord geht, hat fast keine Chance- auch nicht bei Ententeich und schon gar nicht bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen. Kannst als Vater hinterherspringen (was sicherlich ein Reflex ist)- dann ist eh alles zu spät. Und ich möchte hier auch nicht alles zerreden, sondern zur Vorsicht mahnen und zum nachdenken anregen. Im übrigen- bei mir hat jeder und immer eine Weste um. Wer nicht will bleibt halt an Land!


Ich habe den Sinn bei dir schon verstanden  und du hast ja auch recht, will ja keiner abstreiten, nur der Umgangston von dem ein oder anderen hier passte net so wirklich


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Edlinger schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich fährst du auch ohne angelegten Sicherheitsgurt Auto.


Naja, und der kleine wird auch net angeschnallt geschweige denn, er sitzt im Kindersitz :g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ...wer kein komando über ein eigenes boot hat ist für mich eh nicht relevant ...


Das ist an Arroganz nicht mehr zu überbieten #d#d#d!



angelpaar schrieb:


> für ältere leute besteht westenpflicht egal welche wetterverhältnisse ... ansonsten stelle ich es jedem frei eine weste zu tragen ... ausser ich befehle allen die weste anzulegen und dann wird die weste getragen ob der jenige will oder nicht ...


In den Aussagen sehe ich schon ein paar Widersprüche...|kopfkrat!
Unter 14 darf nicht mit- älter trägt Weste- und dem Rest steht es frei??? 
Ohne Worte Dein Posting, allerdings sind mir von Dir schon mehrere ähnliche Postings aufgefallen #q!
#h


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Hallo,

dann mal Konsequenz: Unter dem Weihnachtsbaum wird eine extra- bequeme selbstaufblasende liegen.
Die Feststoff- Dinger sind beim Spinnfischen schon Murks, beim Fliegenfischen spare ich mir den Kommentar.
Der geneigte Leser kann die bisherige Praxis bei mir an Bord dann nachvollziehen.
Wenn ich mit Bootsbildern künftig an die Öffentlichkeit gehe- nur mit.
Insbesondere für die jüngeren Beobachter sollte die Selbstverständlichkeit dann eingängig sein.
Geht nicht gegen Dich, Jörg. Ich kenne Dich zwar persönlich nicht; nach Deinem Geschreibe unterstelle ich Dir aber Verantwortungsbewusstsein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ach Jörg,

Petri noch!!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## gluefix (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin moin,
Westenstreit beendet ?? Wie läuft es so in der Lübecker Bucht ?? Ich werde voraussichtlich in 2 Wochen wieder können.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Astarod (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Also ich war Mitwoch in Travemünde,mit Boot und habe in der Hafenrinne auf 13-18 Meter mit meinem Neffen 25 Dorsche und weit über 100 Heringe gefangen.
19 waren über 55  cm aber es war ein Ententeich am Mitwoch mit viel Sonne.
Die anderen Boote sind alle weit raus bis auf 3 und wir haben echt gut so nah am Hafen gefangen!

Gruß
Asta


----------



## HD4ever (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

vielleicht bin ich am SA wieder draußen - je nach Wetterlage


was meinst du denn mit in der Hafenrinne ???
du weißt schon das in Travemünde das Bootsangeln erst ab Nördlich vom Steinriff erlaubt ist ? 
nicht das du da mal irgendwann Ärger bekommst ;-)
klar - wo die Heringe sind, sind die Dorsche nicht weit ... Petri zu deiner Strecke !

*EDIT*
wegen verletzung von Urheberrechten kommt der Ausschnitt der Seekarte wieder raus !
statt dessen nun ne grobe Einzeichnung des Sperrgebiets .
Anhaltspunkt ist die Untiefentonne am Steinriff


----------



## Marco74 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ja dann will ich auch einmal eine kleine Meldung machen.
Hab letzte Woche Sonntag meine Jungfernfahrt gemacht und gestern mit der besseren Hälfte sogar einen kurzen Sonntagstrip eingelegt. Beide Touren brachten nördlich von Travemünde (vor dem Sperrgebiet des Steinriffs ;-) jewails 5/6 Dorsche der Größe 50-60 cm und die gleiche Anzahl ging mit der Größe 40-50 cm wieder ins Wasser. Dazu pro Tour eine lütte Mefo - gar nicht so schlecht für meine Bootsstart (und mein Bootsname FETTFLOSSE passt bis jetzt auch 

Grüße

Marco


----------



## Astarod (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Ah wußte ich nicht das es dort ein Sperrgebiet gibt|rolleyes
aber ich habe mich auf der höhe der schwarz weißen Tonne entlang bewegt.
ich war erst etwa 300 m hinter ihr und da hatte ich eine Tiefe von 13 m ,als ich weiter nach rechts fuhr,also Richtung Land hatte ich eine Tiefe von 17-18 m und da gings ab;-)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

@HD4ever
Darf man nicht im Bereich Brodten/ Hermannshöhe mit Erlaubniskarte auch vom Boot angeln??? Mir war so, ist aber ein paar Jahre her, wo ich dort mit dem Boot unterwegs war.


----------



## Mulleman (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> Moin ich habe mir ein kleines Boot gekauft und habe nur Binnen Erfahrungen!
> Es ist 4,30*1,90 mit Halbkajüte und 6 ps Aussenborder.
> Meint Ihr ich kann bei Windstärke 3-4 angeln in der Lübecker Bucht?
> Ich wollte Freitag in Travemünde zu Wasser und es versuchen,3-4 sind bis jetzt angesagt!
> ...




Hi, 

das kann man so nicht beantworten ... 

Wenn von den Sturmtagen davor noch eine hohe Dünung vorhanden ist kann es ärgerlich werden. 

Wenn gerade eine Dünung durch Änderung der Windrichtigung *umgestaltet* wird kann es ebenfalls ärgerlich sein. 

Es gibt da draussen auch lustige Bedingungen wenn ein Schiff vor Anker von Wind und Strömung quer zur Wellenbewegung gelegt wird .... ich neige dann in kleinen Boote zu Spuckattacken, :vik:.

Die Bedingungen sind leider nicht pauschal vorherzusagen, in solchen Fällen einfach auf die Mole stellen und die Bedingungen einschätzen, mögliche Wetterveränderungen mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Astarod (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

@ Mulleman
Ich war bei 3-4 draußen,und es ging ohne weiteres.
Das Boot macht gute Verdrängerfahrt und ich fahr nicht 10km weit raus.
Ich werde mir aber die ruhigeren Tage aussuchen,denn soooo standfest bin ich auch nicht,ich möchte mehr angeln als:v


----------



## Astarod (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Sooo Morgen ist gutes Wetter angesagt und kaum Wind also zu den Waffen|supergri


----------



## Wildshark (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @HD4ever
> Darf man nicht im Bereich Brodten/ Hermannshöhe mit Erlaubniskarte auch vom Boot angeln??? Mir war so, ist aber ein paar Jahre her, wo ich dort mit dem Boot unterwegs war.


 

Das Angeln in dem Bereich ist nur vom Land aus gestattet! Mit dem extra Schein!

Altes ( uraltes ) Lübecker Fischereirecht!!!!!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Astarod (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

so gerade wieder angekommen!
Mein Sohn und ich haben 10 Dorsche,4 davon schwimmen wieder.Wir hatten die ersten 10 Minuten noch Heringsvorfächer dran,die ich gleich abgebaut habe sonst wäre mein kleines Boot wohl wegen den Heringen gesunken|supergri

Selbst beim pilken haben wir immer wieder Heringe gehakt.


----------



## gluefix (3. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin moin,
ich habe es geschafft und war am Sonntag draußen. Wie immer in Travemünde geslippt und dann Richtung Steilküste MV. Das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt und ein wenig Fisch gab es auch :m: 7 Dorsche zum mitnehmen (Ü50, größter 72cm), 8 gute Wittlinge und 5 Heringe. Ich habe nen 6er Heringsvorfach an einem GuFi gefischt und fleißig über den Grund gezupft. Es verwundert mich das die meisten Anzeigen und Bisse zwischen 12 und 15 m kamen |kopfkrat. Wie tief fischt ihr denn zu dieser Jahreszeit ?? Müsste der Fisch nicht langsam wieder flacher stehen ?? Ansonsten waren noch gut 4 weitere Boote auf der Ecke unterwegs sowie ein Troller der auf schätzungsweise 6-8 m Tiefe seine Runden gedreht hat. Falls er mitliest könnte er ja mal seinen Fang posten #h. Er kam zwar direkt nach mir rein, ich habe es jedoch versäumt mit den beiden Herren zu schnacken. Der nächste angepeilte Termin ist der 27.11 |supergri, denn früher kann ich leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht #q.
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (3. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> so gerade wieder angekommen!
> Mein Sohn und ich haben 10 Dorsche,4 davon schwimmen wieder.Wir hatten die ersten 10 Minuten noch Heringsvorfächer dran,die ich gleich abgebaut habe sonst wäre mein kleines Boot wohl wegen den Heringen gesunken|supergri
> 
> Selbst beim pilken haben wir immer wieder Heringe gehakt.



Heringe ???:vik: ....dann sag mal auf welcher Ecke warst du unterwegs und vorallem welche Tiefe ? Bei mir ist es umgedreht, die Truhe ist voller Dorschfilet und ich würde mich über einen guten  Heringsfang zum räuchern freuen :vik:.

Gruß Benni


----------



## Salora (4. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



gluefix schrieb:


> Heringe ???:vik: ....dann sag mal auf welcher Ecke warst du unterwegs und vorallem welche Tiefe ? Bei mir ist es umgedreht, die Truhe ist voller Dorschfilet und ich würde mich über einen guten  Heringsfang zum räuchern freuen :vik:.
> 
> Gruß Benni



Letzte Woche sah es in Höhe Niendorf so aus. Hering ist allerdings mehr als reichhaltig in der gesamten Bucht vorhanden









> Der nächste angepeilte Termin ist der 27.11



Dann bin ich auch draußen, können gerne Fangplätze per PN oder Handy austauschen.


----------



## Astarod (4. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

auf der Höhe vom Maritim,etwa 1,5km weit draußen,die meisten Schwärme waren in etwa 14-16 Meter


----------



## gluefix (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Salora schrieb:


> Letzte Woche sah es in Höhe Niendorf so aus. Hering ist allerdings mehr als reichhaltig in der gesamten Bucht vorhanden
> 
> Dann bin ich auch draußen, können gerne Fangplätze per PN oder Handy austauschen.



Hallo und vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich werde das dann am 27.11 direkt auf der Wassertiefe versuchen. Gegen einen kleinen Austausch von Fangplätzen hab ich natürlich nichts. Ich muss aber dazu sagen das ich zu 90 % nur auf der MV Seite angele da ich es dort fischreicher finde (Dorsch und Plattfisch). Die Fanggründe sind dort von Travemünde aus schneller erreichbar als wenn ich in Richtung Neustadt fahre. Was fährst du denn für ein Boot ? Vielleicht habe ich dich ja auch schon mal auf dem Wasser gesehen#c. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (7. November 2010)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Astarod schrieb:


> auf der Höhe vom Maritim,etwa 1,5km weit draußen,die meisten Schwärme waren in etwa 14-16 Meter



Ebenfalls danke #6. Ich bin im Moment wie gesagt auf Hering aus :q. Meinen letzten bescheidenen Erfolg konntest du ja hier verfolgen |uhoh:.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @HD4ever
> Darf man nicht im Bereich Brodten/ Hermannshöhe mit Erlaubniskarte auch vom Boot angeln??? Mir war so, ist aber ein paar Jahre her, wo ich dort mit dem Boot unterwegs war.


 

NEIN, auch im Besitz einer sogenannten "Brodten Karte" darfst du weder vom Belly Boat, noch vom "normalen" Boot aus dort fischen!!!!
Dort gilt das Kübsche Fischereirecht von 1188 (oder so....) das besagt : *DAS FISCHEN IST NUR VOM UFER ERLAUBT!!!*

Es gab sogar Zeiten da war das reinwaten is Wasser nur geduldet, bzw "grauzone" der legalität!!!


Also, lieber an die Karte halten die vor ein paar Post´s gepostet wurde!!!!


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## gluefix (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin moin,
ich war heute ab Travemünde draußen und bin bis vor Klützerhöved hoch gefahren. Hab alles ausprobiert von 6 bis 26 m und nüscht :c. Keine Echoanzeige, kein Zupfer :c, alles aus der Köderkiste drangehängt und gebadet. . Vom Wetter her waren es doch recht gute Bedingungen für Januar, immerhin waren es 7,5 Grad auf dem Wasser und ab 13 Uhr flaute der Wind deutlich ab. Heute war die östliche Bucht definitiv wie ausgestorben, sowas habe ich bisher wirklich selten erlebt. Naja wenigstens konnte sich mein Mariner ne Runde warmlaufen :m.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Astarod (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

hm das gibts nicht,aber man liest hier ja auch sonst keine Fangmeldungen!

Bleibt nur...Abwarten

Gruß
Asta


----------



## Salora (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



gluefix schrieb:


> Heute war die östliche Bucht definitiv wie ausgestorben, sowas habe ich bisher wirklich selten erlebt.



Ich war gestern auch draussen, die halbe Bucht abgefahren und das Ergebnis war letztendlich 1 Dorsch bei 8 Anglern. Seit Mitte November wird es kontinuierlich weniger, wollte am 22.1 wieder los aber das erspare ich mir nun nach 3 quasi Nullnummern....#d


----------



## klaberr (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Das hatte man auch letztes Jahr, selbst noch im März, solange das wasser noch kalt war|kopfkrat


----------



## Astarod (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

hm letztes Jahr habe ich bei minusgraden und schneegestöber auf der seebrücke in kübo auch gefangen und das nicht wenig aber jetzt hört man noch nicht mal was aus der Brandung#q


----------



## Salora (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



klaberr schrieb:


> Das hatte man auch letztes Jahr, selbst noch im März, solange das wasser noch kalt war|kopfkrat



Aber nicht so krass, selbst im Dezember 2009 hatten wir noch wirklich gute Fänge bei der Kälte. Im Januar konnten wir wegen Eis nicht raus und Februar sowie März waren nicht wirklich gut, aber zumindest konnte man Fische finden...


----------



## gluefix (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



Salora schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch draussen, die halbe Bucht abgefahren und das Ergebnis war letztendlich 1 Dorsch bei 8 Anglern. Seit Mitte November wird es kontinuierlich weniger, wollte am 22.1 wieder los aber das erspare ich mir nun nach 3 quasi Nullnummern....#d


 
Naja wenigstens ein kleiner Trost das es nicht nur mir so ging. Es war schon ein wenig depri nichtmal einen Anfasser zu haben:c.


----------



## HD4ever (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

so ähnlich sind die Berichte der BAC Kollegen auch bisher ...
hab mich deshalb auch nochmal zurück gehalten und wenn das eher Grömitz wo du schneller tieferes Wasser hast 
na ja, wird bestimmt bald besser #6


----------



## gluefix (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> und wenn das eher Grömitz wo du schneller tieferes Wasser hast
> na ja, wird bestimmt bald besser #6


 
Naja ich war immerhin über nen Loch vor Klützerhöved/Elemenhorst von 26,5 m (Echolot), elektronische Seekarte sagte 26 m. Das ist da oben weit und breit die tiefste Stelle #c, sonst nur um die 20 m.

Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

22.01.2011,  10:00-15:00, Lübecker Bucht ab Travemünde, Nebel das man nichtmal über die Trave schauen konnte. Gebiet: Travemünde <-> Klützerhöved, 6-8m, 4 x Wobbler geschleppt,Fang: 1x 45, 1x 63 Dorsch (beide auf 12er Rapala fire tiger oder so, auf jedenfall knallbunt) sonst nüscht #c.
Gruß Benni


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

ich werd morgen mal in See stechen ... mal gucken ob was geht |rolleyes


----------



## Salora (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Da bin ich mal gespannt was geht Jörg und drücke die Daumen. Ich wollte heute Nachmittag am Brodtener Ufer einige Würfe auf Mefo machen bei dem Wetter aber das Eis hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.....


----------



## zandertoddy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

jörg von wo aus willst du denn starten???

grömitz ?


----------



## HD4ever (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

jo ! 
hoffe das Eis macht mir nicht nen Strich durch die Rechnung ... nicht das der ganze Hafen dann wieder dich ist ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Trolli (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Hey..........dann fahr ein paar km weiter ..Grobo..ist frei  #h

Und grüß mir die Mefo's von mir...komme auch bald #q

viel Petri

H.J.


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

so wieder zurück ...
war ne Tour mit Hindernissen, viel Eis und wenig Fisch |bigeyes
Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht !!! 
Hafen dicht und auch draußen 1-2km an der Küste durchgehend Eis #d
nachdem wir durch Eis endlich durch waren, bei bestem Wetter am Schwarzen Grund gefischt, gab aber nur einen einzigen Fischkontakt - auch das Echolot gab nix an Fischkontakten wieder ... muß wohl erst etwas wärmer werden |bigeyes
hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## zandertoddy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

EISBERG voraus !!!
tolle bilder #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

Moin Moin,
super Bilder Jörg . Hast ja wenigsten Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt. Hatte mir gegen 10 Uhr mal über die Webcam den Hafen Neustadt angeschaut und sehr sehr wenig gesehen außer Nebel Nebel auch ja und Nebel :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## jannisO (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*

kennt jemand von euch dieses echolot ?


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150517454872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

ich wollt mir eins kaufen bin mir aber nicht sicher was für eins. es sollte gps haben und von der leistung sollte es so sein das man auch sein köder erkennen kann wenn auf auf dem grund aufschlägt. kann jemand helfen


----------



## Forellenfreier (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootsangeln Lübecker Bucht*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> SO 3-4 in Travemünde da haste den Wind auf dem .............Küste S-H ) . Brodener Ufer ist für See Extra Schein erforderlich und das Gebiet erstreckt sich in Richtung See ein wenig . Die einzigste Möglichkeit die Du hättest wäre die Küste vom M-V aber da kenne ich mich 0 aus . Bei dem Wind der angesagt ist würde ich es mir aber überlegen ob ich rausfahre denn Spaß macht es nicht wirklich .
> 
> 
> ...



Brodtener Ufer ist nicht beangelbar von See aus in dem Bereich wofür man ein Extraschein haben muss.  Sondern,Nur vom Land aus erlaubt


----------

